# What does Multiple of 4 + 2 mean



## Maggie246

Im not sure what Multiple of 4 + 2 mean in this pattern.
Can someone explain what it means? 
Here is the pattern.
Two Stitch Rib
Multiple of 4 + 2 
Row 1: k2, *p2, k2* 
Row 2: p2, *k2, p2* 
Repeat these 2 rows for the Two Stitch Rib stitch pattern.

Thanks,
Maggie


----------



## Redwilley

It's telling you that if you want to enlarge or reduce the pattern, you need to make your stitches divisible by four and then add 2 more.

The stitches between the asterisks equals 4, then add the two extra stitches at the edge (+2). 

So if you want to make it 20sts (20 is divisible by 4) wide, you would have to add 2 sts at the end of that to satisfy the requirements of the rib. Does that make sense?


----------



## Maggie246

Thanks,


----------



## Sine

A stitch multiple is the number of stitches required to complete a pattern stitch. A multiple of 4 + 2 means that the basic repeat is 4 stitches long. Those extra two stitches are there to provide symmetry or a border.

In a "multiple of 4 + 2" you would cast on a multiple of 4 plus 2. For example, you could use 14:
4(stitch multiple) x 3(number of times you want to repeat the stitch) + 2 = 14
Stitch multiples aren't always included in patterns because the number of stitches you are working with is already determined for you in the number of stitches you cast on. But, as Redwilley said, understanding how "multiples of X plus Y" work will allow you to resize patterns.


----------



## cabingirl2006

Maggie246 said:


> Im not sure what Multiple of 4 + 2 mean in this pattern.
> Can someone explain what it means?
> Here is the pattern.
> Two Stitch Rib
> Multiple of 4 + 2
> Row 1: k2, *p2, k2*
> Row 2: p2, *k2, p2*
> Repeat these 2 rows for the Two Stitch Rib stitch pattern.
> 
> Thanks,
> Maggie


It depends on if your knitting in the round or knitting a flat panel in loom knitting. 
I created 14 stitch patterns done on a Kiss Loom
which I converted from needles for the loom
and I added this in my notes of the pattern

A lesson on multiples for reference

A multiple of 8 st plus 2 st means that the basic repeat is 8 stitches long.
For 8 st plus 2, you would cast on 10 or 18 or 26 or 34 or 42 or 50 and so on. 8+2 =10

Here is one example of what such a repeat could look like:
Cast on a multiple of 8 stitches plus 2.
Row 1: K2. *P6. K2. Rep from * to end. = 10 stitches cast on

If you use these stitch patterns to knit in the round. Here's what you need to do

When figuring out how many stitches to cast on: Drop the "balancing" stitches from your calculations. In other words: Drop the Y number.

EXAMPLE ( Multiple of 8 stitches + 2 ) ( THE 2 IS THE Y NUMBER ) so you would drop this number ( 2 ) and only do the multiples of 8 ) In a "multiple of X stitches plus Y" Cast on only the "multiple of X" number for your in-the-round pattern.

Conclusion

Once you understand the math involved, the instructions to cast on in multiples of stitches plus some extras becomes clear.

loom knitting is different

hope this helps


----------



## Maggie246

Thanks everyone,
Maggie


----------

